

The Drone Arms Race Has Begun - electic
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/27/american-drones_n_2199193.html

======
ChuckMcM
While the prose is a bit breathless and sensational, the reality is that drone
proliferation is a challenge. We haven't yet seen the improvised drone
assassination but I expect we will within the next 18 to 24 months. Basically
some lone wolf flying a quad-copter with a hand grenade attached or something
similarly basic. The challenge is that it takes a lot of training and practice
for a sniper to kill from 1000 yards out, but not so with a remote control
drone.

Not a "good" development in robotics for sure.

